# Router Shelf Pin Jigs



## hfminmi (Sep 16, 2009)

I am looking for a commercial made router shelf pin jig to cut holes in softwood, hardwood and plywood. Where can I find a good one that I can use with my Bosch plunge router?

Thanks, HM


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

hfminmi said:


> I am looking for a commercial made router shelf pin jig to cut holes in softwood, hardwood and plywood. Where can I find a good one that I can use with my Bosch plunge router?
> 
> Thanks, HM


Hi HM, Welcome to the forums.
Not sure where to buy one of those. They are easy to make out of hardboard or 1/4" MDF. Rockler used to have one for routers, I think, but haven't seen it in awhile. All they have showing now is one for using a drill which gets tedious at best.
I made mine out of hardboard for a 3/8" bushing so I can use either 1/4" or 5mm. bits.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum HM, glad you could join us.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hfminmi said:


> I am looking for a commercial made router shelf pin jig to cut holes in softwood, hardwood and plywood. Where can I find a good one that I can use with my Bosch plunge router?
> 
> Thanks, HM


I got a signmaker with a CNC cutter to do mine with a CAD dwg I supplied, but if I was doing it again I'd go for this design as it would be much quicker to use.
WWA Shelf Pin Jig


Like John's, mine is designed to use a bushing which saves wear on the holes and enables a choice of hole size. This one does, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## chathamite (Sep 8, 2006)

*WWA shelf hole jig*

I made a jig using the inspiration from the WWA shelf pin jig to drill a router bit storage tray (about 80 holes 1/4 and 1/2 inch). The most important thing I found was to be very accurate laying out and drilling the template. I used a small brad point bit to start and then a 7/8" hole saw to do the final cut and using a brass template guide and the appropriate size of plunge bit, drilling nice straight rows of holes was easy. Of course, the template has to be securely fastened to the work piece. I used clamps, but small nails of doublesided tape would work.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

If you decide to make one, may I suggest that you use a Trend Point-to-Point to set out the centres for extreme accuracy and simplicity.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

derek willis said:


> If you decide to make one, may I suggest that you use a Trend Point-to-Point to set out the centres for extreme accuracy and simplicity.


I bought one of those in the States and was surprised to find that they come from Wiltshire. Oddly, neither supposed UK distributor actually appeared to stock them. My one criticism was that I'd have liked it to come in something more substantial than a blister pack. You don't want to be just throwing it in a drawer. Another box to make !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> I bought one of those in the States and was surprised to find that they come from Wiltshire. Oddly, neither supposed UK distributor actually appeared to stock them. My one criticism was that I'd have liked it to come in something more substantial than a blister pack. You don't want to be just throwing it in a drawer. Another box to make !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Used to be available through Axminster, not now, Rutlands do a Dakota copy for under £15:00 otherwise through any Trend stockist.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Until you find what you are looking for, you can use 1/4 inch pegboard. I get about 4-5 uses, then made another one. I been think about making one in my Machine shop for the router, but keep using these one more time.
Harry TX


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> ...WWA Shelf Pin Jig


Peter: Thanks for the link. I'm modifying the woodworkingchannel.com to woodworking.org.


----------



## hfminmi (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did a "Google" search and found a jig sold by Gladstone that looks like it might work but I think I will have a machine shop make one using my design. When it is finished, I will take a photo of it and post it on here along with my experience in using it and the name and address of the machine shop. I did the same thing [that is, have a local machine shop make a device] when I wanted to put threads on 3/4" ash stock to make handles for my wood jaw clamps. That device has never failed me and it is really slick. I did finally resort to making one with some 1/8" thick plastic and made sure I oriented the jig on the project so the holes would line up from one side of the cabinet to the other. It works but is very tedious and would not be useful if I build another cabinet with a depth other than 5.5".


----------



## hfminmi (Sep 16, 2009)

What is Trend point to point center? I think you are saying the company, Trend but what is point to point center?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hfminmi said:


> What is Trend point to point center? I think you are saying the company, Trend but what is point to point center?


One of these:

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/SE/product/M_P2P01/2/189/point_to_point_up_to_600mm_.html


----------



## Jamie Huling (Mar 26, 2011)

Check out Fox Shop. Mine came with several adapters for different routers.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a copy of the MEG jig made on a CNC out of thick plexi. Works great.

meg products 32mm line boring guide


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

hfminmi said:


> What is Trend point to point center? I think you are saying the company, Trend but what is point to point center?


probably refering to s set of dividers:


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Look at the link, I wouldn't be without mine, so very useful when setting out shelves etc. and extremely accurate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


Why buy one , you can use peg board for a quick jig that you use once now and than..with a brad point drill bit and a drill stop collar you are set to drill the 1/2" deep holes out .


========


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Two weeks ago I made a glass diplay cabinet with Oak top and framing, I used a 1" wide strip of 6mm. mdf for a set up jig, just bored holes where the client wanted shelves and a few extra and set out with that.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate shelf pins, I use track from the big box store.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Tempest said:


> I had a copy of the MEG jig made on a CNC out of thick plexi. Works great.
> 
> meg products 32mm line boring guide


I did exactly the same. An architect friend made me a CAD file and a signmaker in Zagreb did me one on a CNC milling machine.

Cheers

Peter


----------

